# KT - Labor Day Weekend



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 23, 2013)

I still haven't made it up to East Burke this season so I figured the long weekend is a perfect opportunity.  Anyone going to be around that wants to ride? No specific plans yet so I am fairly flexible.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 30, 2013)

Pics dude! (if possible)


----------



## lspadoni (Dec 9, 2015)

8)


----------

